# Winter storing the Goat



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

There is no indoor storage within 100 miles of where i live. I was looking at one of those portable garages today, heavy canvas with pole construction, no floor.
To simply store the car, thinking about laying down a heavy plastic floor, jacking up the car, pulling wheels & bagging the discs/hubs with plastic.
this is simply for winter storing & leaving the car alone for the winter.
Adding fuel stablizer, some kind of pest detterent inside, 
I'd prefer temperature regulated, secure storage but, it just isn;t available.
I have a huge yard, so the car would be secure,behind my already full garage
Thoughts, other things i should do?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pop for the better shelter with the steel sides instead of the canvas. I got one at Menards. Then buy three 'side' kits for it to cover both sides and one end in the steel siding. Cover the last side in a tarp and it'll be as weather proof as possible. I leave the wheels and tires on over the winter. The GTO has it's own garage, but it's not heated either. I also don't use any gas additive, just fill the tank. If it was going to be stored for a number of years then yes I would use it, but it's just sitting a few months.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I would put dryer sheets or something under the hood as well. I store mine in the garage at the house I'm renting and the [email protected]%&ing red squirrels piled up like 15 pine cones behind both strut towers. So my next purchase is a high powered bb gun and a case of beer.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Get a few bags of desiccant to place in the interior this keeps the moisture down. Remove the battery and put it on a tender (or leave it in and put it on a tender, it doesn't matter). Fuel stabilizer as you mentioned is a must.

Some say change the oil prior to storage, some say change after removal, some say both. I'm in the before storage camp, but do something with it.

I'm actually not a fan of removing the wheels, as it is better for the car to have a "loaded suspension" in storage. But to prevent tire problems you need small pieces of carpet to prevent moisture damage and to inflate them to 40 PSI (and check that every month) to prevent flatspotting. Of course this only works when the car is in a semi enclosed space.

Of course plug the exhaust pipes with something that keeps the critters aways as well as something near your engine if larger animals can get access to the car (mines in a garage so I don't do these).

And of course a good cover is worth it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Get a few bags of desiccant to place in the interior this keeps the moisture down.


:agree

I will be using Damp Rid, but it's pretty much the same stuff. I left about 2 gallons of gas in the tank with a little stabilizer, but for the most part I don't want a full tank of 6+ month old gas in spring.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> :agree
> 
> I will be using Damp Rid, but it's pretty much the same stuff. I left about 2 gallons of gas in the tank with a little stabilizer, but for the most part I don't want a full tank of 6+ month old gas in spring.


The problem with gas going bad is the condensation, the lower the gas level in the tank the more room/chance for/of condensation. With a full tank of fuel there is no room for condensation to form. The gas will not be 'old' just over the winter.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ Full tank is a must for storage.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I suppose I can try that this year, along with a battery disconnect... :rofl:


----------

